# Hooking



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a small note book I carry in my bag that gives me the basics of why I hit bad shots. So when I hit a poor shot, if I don't already know why, I can refer to the note book for more tuition. My note book also tells me how to hit specialty, and otherwise good shots should I forget. 

A new member "Pierre" asked for some info on shots he is hooking with his driver. Here's what I know that causes me to hook my drives........sometimes;

*Swinging from out side to inside across the target line with a closed club face.
*Grip too strong. 
*Poor alignment (too closed) 
*Club face to closed at impact.
*Club face not half closed at top.
*Right wrist not under shaft at top.
*Back swing too flat.
*Down swing too flat.
*Hitting a fat shot.
*Unequal grip pressure during swing.
*Left arm bending too much in back swing.
*Rolling wrist right too much in take away.
*Not using a one piece take away.
*Fatigue
*Hands out running my hips to impact.

The basic "Hooking" cause is an outside to in swing path, impacting the ball with a closed club face. One or all of the above can cause that. In my particular case it's usually fatigue, which causes my hands to get a head of my hips, and/or also causing me to hit the ball fat which can cause me to have a closed club face at impact. My hooks are usually "duck hooks", and almost always show up towards the end of my round. 

I should also add that some of those same reasons listed above can also cause a slice. Go figure. 

Some will say there are other, different factors that cause a hooking ball flight, and I can't disagree with them. The above is just my own personal take on the subject. Any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## PierreSA (Jul 12, 2010)

@Frogshair thanks for all the info,now to try figure out which one is causing the hook, which is actually a duck hook when it happens,must be the ugliest shot in golf.Sometimes it works and becomes a beaut drive drawing down the fairway,but without any control.I used to have a big slice but sorted it out with a change in grip(I think)and started hitting it nice and straight,now this horrible hook,going to the range today to try a few things.Thanks again.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Sometimes it is easier to toss out the swing issues you know you are NOT doing wrong. For instance, if you know you have a good one piece take away, a good grip, and a good position at the top, then you don't need to look at those issues. Conversely if the hooking problem shows up (most of the time) during the last 4 or 5 holes, then you might want to look at fatigue, and other related poor swing issues. Of course the easiest way to find out what is wrong, is to let a "qualified" teaching pro, if available, look at your swing. The tough part with that fix is finding a "qualified" teaching pro. Just swing easy, and enjoy the game....


PierreSA said:


> @Frogshair thanks for all the info,now to try figure out which one is causing the hook, which is actually a duck hook when it happens,must be the ugliest shot in golf.Sometimes it works and becomes a beaut drive drawing down the fairway,but without any control.I used to have a big slice but sorted it out with a change in grip(I think)and started hitting it nice and straight,now this horrible hook,going to the range today to try a few things.Thanks again.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

I would also add that a inside to outside swing path can also cause a hook. In particular if you come through and your forearms and wrists take over just before and through impact and 'flip' at the golf ball. This creates a lot of right to left over spin on the golf ball resulting in a hook or sometimes even a 'snap' hook.

I would advise picking a spot about a few inches past the golf ball just to the right next time you are at the golf course or driving range. Try to ensure your club face goes right through and across the golf ball and try to avoid that mark you picked out. 

I found this video on YouTube that explains it better. 

Check this out YouTube - The Golf Fix: Help for Hookers.

I hope this helps.

Thanks


----------



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> I have a small note book I carry in my bag that gives me the basics of why I hit bad shots. So when I hit a poor shot, if I don't already know why, I can refer to the note book for more tuition. My note book also tells me how to hit specialty, and otherwise good shots should I forget.
> 
> A new member "Pierre" asked for some info on shots he is hooking with his driver. Here's what I know that causes me to hook my drives........sometimes;
> 
> ...


The two bolded items seem to contradict each other.


----------



## PierreSA (Jul 12, 2010)

@FrogsHair,I played on our local links Humewood golf club yesterday and my freind remarked that my swing looked "flat" after another terrible hook.A few holes later and I found it,I'm touching my chin with my left shoulder in the backswing now and the ball flight is back to normal for me.I cannot beleive such a small thing happened without me knowing it,I'm sure it's over confidence which caused a lazy swing.My mediocre 18 handicap game is back and I'm stoked,thanks for all the tips and info.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad you were able to figure out you swing issues. Now file it a way for use later. Funny thing about swing problems is that they never disappear completely. They just go dormant, waiting for the right time to return, just to annoy all the golfers in the world. 


PierreSA said:


> @FrogsHair,I played on our local links Humewood golf club yesterday and my freind remarked that my swing looked "flat" after another terrible hook.A few holes later and I found it,I'm touching my chin with my left shoulder in the backswing now and the ball flight is back to normal for me.I cannot beleive such a small thing happened without me knowing it,I'm sure it's over confidence which caused a lazy swing.My mediocre 18 handicap game is back and I'm stoked,thanks for all the tips and info.


----------



## dmacman3 (Jul 27, 2010)

you may want to check out a web site Improve your Golf Game. they offer 6 books of tips for only $8.95, they sure helped me, I went from a 18 to a 10 handi cap in less than 30 days


----------

